# Strange behavior



## krupert128 (Mar 8, 2011)

Recently I moved our smaller female platy out of the community tank into a smaller tank on her own to recover from an injury that she suffered presumably during chilldbirth....though we're not really sure. Anyway, since then one of her tankmates, the only other adult platy has been attacking/playing/schooling (really not sure which) with her reflection in the glass of the tank. Is this because she misses her friend or is bored or is there another problem that I'm not aware of?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

proberbly becasue sh eis lonely as when my fmale guppy is on her own she hates it and once with the other female platy she is happy and jolly, your fish could be stressed. Is it brething heavier than normal?


----------



## krupert128 (Mar 8, 2011)

no....no breathing changes or anything. Honestly, it's amusing to watch because it looks like a chihuahua the first time it sees a mirror..."who is that over there and why does she look like me"?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol jut need to give him time,

dont spose u wanna enter tank of the month picture of the month wich has to be a fish, or pet of the month which is any pet but fish??


----------



## krupert128 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure but I'll have to do it in about an hour or so. After we put the kids in bed we get the newly hatched brine shrimp from their birthing containers and it's feeding time....Oh that makes for a very exciting fishtank!!! And I have a couple of pups...though I think my kids would be more suitable "animals" to use as I do believe they are really monkeys or something.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

it could be because she's bored, nobody to mess with, I have puffers that do that every once in awhile it means theyre bored, try buying some new decor or switching the existing around, they tend to think it's a "new" place and she should explore it curing her boredom, either that or she's hungry I can't say


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Is this because she misses her friend or is bored or is there another problem that I'm not aware of?

No. Sorry, but I don't know any freshwater tropical fish that has enough brain matter to have a thought anywhere close to "missing" a tank mate or "being bored." Platies are not known as a "schooling" species, but just about any similar fish tend to hang out with their same kind, if for no other reason than the place one is that feels good, must feel good to others of the same species. You didn't mention the gender, but it could be a male trying to get to the female to mate, or as I mentioned earlier, just 2 platies that have similar tastes seeking out their own kind.


----------

